# international 1566



## windsor (Nov 25, 2010)

What size drill (15 or 20ft) can i lift with my 1566? Will be planting soybeans in the sprong.


----------



## windsor (Nov 25, 2010)

Also it has 160hp at the pto and 140 at the drawbar. Weighs about 13500 and has a cab and duals


----------

